# Help with serial on my coppertone Twinn?



## Shelbygt (Apr 2, 2022)

I think this is 60’s. She’s a deluxe with 5 speed.


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 2, 2022)

Sept. of 1967


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like they did a fairly clean weld on the third stay to the dropout and didn't wipe out the first and second digit of the serial number. JC is what I'm seeing, so the serial was stamped Sept 1967. Not sure why you posted this in the lightweight section. 😉


----------



## Shelbygt (Apr 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like they did a fairly clean weld on the third stay to the dropout and didn't wipe out the first and second digit of the serial number. JC is what I'm seeing, so the serial was stamped Sept 1967. Not sure why you posted this in the lightweight section. 😉



Where should I post?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

Shelbygt said:


> Where should I post?




All Things Schwinn section. 









						All Things Schwinn
					

Schwinn folks here ya go! Your very own forum!




					thecabe.com


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 2, 2022)

Shelbygt said:


> Where should I post?



I think this is considered a middleweight because of the 1 3/4 tire size. It's really awesome that nobody "scoured" the fairly expensive bow pedals off of this bike. Nice find!


----------



## Shelbygt (Apr 2, 2022)

IDK why but I just dig the old Twinn. I have about five in different colors and models. 
Know where I can find a nice rear fender and reflector?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

I believe the tandems, cycletrucks and adult three wheelers are in the Welterweight classification. Tandems have had various sized wheels and tires.


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 2, 2022)

Shelbygt said:


> IDK why but I just dig the old Twinn. I have about five in different colors and models.
> Know where I can find a nice rear fender and reflector?



Hi Shelbygt,
 I would try in the wanted section on this site. There are a couple of big vintage bike shows coming up and, if too far for you to attend, someone you know maybe going. Most importantly, research exactly the fender and reflector you need. The bridge/brake clip could be in a million diffferent locations. If your original fender isn't torn, it could be massaged back into shape. Good luck!


----------

